
12seconds aims to be the true Twitter of video - ajbatac
http://venturebeat.com/2008/06/26/12seconds-aims-to-be-the-true-twitter-of-video/
======
volida
interesting perspective

~~~
j2d2
I'm curious. I haven't been sold on the micro idea coming from twitter because
I think it requires a fair amount of arrogance to think anyone will get
something meaningful from 160 characters. But video provides a lot more
expression in less time. I think I'd want to increase it to 30 seconds. Alas,
they've chosen a name that restricts them in this regard...

~~~
volida
well 12seconds could be matched to the concept for making short
videos(comments) even if they supported more length in new versions.

i think it's interesting because, the time limit will make you record
something interesting and will remove the need to wonder, how do i make a more
lengthy video (therefore the confussion is avoided and this could endorse more
people to make a video comment or some other video)

